# Field Shoot at New River Sat Mar. 29



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

3dbowmaster said:


> We are having our first Field shoot of the season this Sat. Mar 29
> As of right now the weather is suppose to be in the upper 60's, so dust off your bows and get ready
> Shotgun start at 10:00 A.M.
> Directions and our Field/3d schedules are posted on http://www.shootarchery.com
> ...


You club is 5 hours and 15 minutes away.

If you have a major annual field shoot scheduled I can round up some business from my neck of the woods. In return could you make the folks down your way aware of the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland MD on the 5th and 6th of July?

2008 HillBilly Shoot


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

WV Has Been said:


> You club is 5 hours and 15 minutes away.
> 
> If you have a major annual field shoot scheduled I can round up some business from my neck of the woods. In return could you make the folks down your way aware of the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland MD on the 5th and 6th of July?
> 
> 2008 HillBilly Shoot




I sure will.....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The New River Range is awesome. You just got to shoot this course if you ever get a chance.

I got a group of scouts coming to DCWC this Saturday. I will do my best to make some of the others.

Tell Alan to get busy. No more of all that mamby pamby whinning stuff.


----------



## ahinNC (May 27, 2002)

All of you shot the easy courses in NC last weekend and I envy you. I was working on the range getting some more trees up. If I don't have anymore 60mph wind storms it will be fine. So if you want a challange come on up next Sat. and shoot a real field course. By the next shoot in April hope to have all 28 up and running then you can say you shot a field shoot. 

Bye the Bye Jaropener......have turned my bow down and hope to shoot. Maybe this blame shoulder will get better eventually. No whineing, just shut up and shoot.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

ahinNC said:


> All of you shot the easy courses in NC last weekend and I envy you. I was working on the range getting some more trees up. If I don't have anymore 60mph wind storms it will be fine. So if you want a challange come on up next Sat. and shoot a real field course. By the next shoot in April hope to have all 28 up and running then you can say you shot a field shoot.
> 
> Bye the Bye Jaropener......have turned my bow down and hope to shoot. Maybe this blame shoulder will get better eventually. No whineing, just shut up and shoot.


Not sure I can make it this weekend Alan...lots of stuff going on with the boys, but I'll be there if I can...I love that range there at New River...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> You club is 5 hours and 15 minutes away.
> 
> If you have a major annual field shoot scheduled I can round up some business from my neck of the woods. In return could you make the folks down your way aware of the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland MD on the 5th and 6th of July?
> 
> 2008 HillBilly Shoot


I am working on a crew for the Hill Billy from Va:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> You club is 5 hours and 15 minutes away.
> 
> If you have a major annual field shoot scheduled I can round up some business from my neck of the woods. In return could you make the folks down your way aware of the HillBilly shoot in Cumberland MD on the 5th and 6th of July?
> 
> 2008 HillBilly Shoot


Brian;

New river is actually part of the NCFAA, just into Va...you can be sure there will be a contingent from our neck of the woods at the HillBilly...


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Brian;
> 
> New river is actually part of the NCFAA, just into Va...you can be sure there will be a contingent from our neck of the woods at the HillBilly...


Do they have what I would call a annual shoot? A big kahuna?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> Do they have what I would call a annual shoot? A big kahuna?


I don't think so, but next to your course, it is probably next in difficulty (at least of the courses I have shot)...I will work on Alan (the field guy there), I'm betting if his shoulder is back, there is a chance he'd shoot the billy hill...


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

WV Has Been said:


> Do they have what I would call a annual shoot? A big kahuna?


Has Been I think thier big shoot is actually one of them thar foam rubber [ 3-D] things at the end of July,26th and 27th. It benifits the Childrens Miracle Network with the proceeds. I have never been to it but have heard that it is a great shoot for a great cause.
The field range is one of the most challenging ranges around but is also one of my favorites to shoot, just watch out for the 65 yarder if you are not used to shooting downhill that much.
Hasbeen get back to me with your complete schedule, I would like to get back there for at least one shoot this year.
Terry


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

tabarch said:


> Has Been I think thier big shoot is actually one of them thar foam rubber [ 3-D] things at the end of July,26th and 27th. It benifits the Childrens Miracle Network with the proceeds. I have never been to it but have heard that it is a great shoot for a great cause.
> The field range is one of the most challenging ranges around but is also one of my favorites to shoot, just watch out for the 65 yarder if you are not used to shooting downhill that much.
> Hasbeen get back to me with your complete schedule, I would like to get back there for at least one shoot this year.
> Terry



This is correct........ But if any of you have any ideas on a "BIG SHOOT" of some sort, we'll try and make it happen.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> This is correct........ But if any of you have any ideas on a "BIG SHOOT" of some sort, we'll try and make it happen.


I'm thinking a shoot across Carolina type event (we'll include you SW Va folk)...New River, DCWC and S+W, Cow Pasture in one weekend like we did this past weekend...it'd be a blast...


----------



## ahinNC (May 27, 2002)

The range is ready. Targets are pinned up, and some more blown down trees cut out again. My wife and I just shot some on top of the mountain and it was great...warmest day we have had and no wind. Saturday is supposed to be in the low 50's and hopefully no rain although they say light showers ending in the morning. Bring a jacket and come on up or down Saturday and we will have a good time. Bring a friend also. If you need directions look on www.shootarchery.com.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

How did the shoot go...? I wound up having to travel to Buffalo this weekend due to a death in the family so I missed it...did it get rained out?


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shoot*

how did the shoot go? how many people? scores? will be there at the end of the month.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

frank_jones said:


> how did the shoot go? how many people? scores? will be there at the end of the month.


We had bad weather this past weekend and I don't think but 4 or 5 brave souls ventured out and after 9 or 10 targets they ventured back


----------

